# GTO Overheating--Steps Taken



## davidbutzin (Apr 11, 2010)

In mid November my 2005 GTO (6spd w/ 72k miles) began getting large temperature spikes, pegging the gauge and giving the Engine Temp warning chimes.

I had the thermostat replaced at a local Firestone (normally I'd do this type of things myself but I'm not really in a position to be able to do work on my own car right now). The car behaved perfectly for about 35 days--no temperature spikes. Then they suddenly started again worse than ever. I would go 2-3 miles and get a spike. I immediately took it back to Firestone and they replaced the thermostat again under warranty. unfortunately no-dice, the problem persisted. 

Next I replaced the temperature sensor. This I did myself and the car again behaved for about 3 weeks. This morning the temperature again began spiking. I'm at my wits end with this thing--anyone have advice or had a similar problem?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Radiator cap since your an LS2 would be a possibility as well as a cheap replacement.

I'm assuming you don't have any leaks and your coolent level is where it should be.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

davidbutzin said:


> In mid November my 2005 GTO (6spd w/ 72k miles) began getting large temperature spikes, pegging the gauge and giving the Engine Temp warning chimes.
> 
> I had the thermostat replaced at a local Firestone. I would go 2-3 miles and get a spike. I immediately took it back to Firestone and they replaced the thermostat again under warranty. unfortunately no-dice, the problem persisted.
> 
> Next I replaced the temperature sensor. This I did myself and the car again behaved for about 3 weeks. This morning the temperature again began spiking. I'm at my wits end with this thing--anyone have advice or had a similar problem?



Does it do this when u first start up and or while parked will it shut off when u go down the rd, i just posted on another link my problems with mine as well.:confused


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

davidbutzin said:


> In mid November my 2005 GTO (6spd w/ 72k miles) began getting large temperature spikes, pegging the gauge and giving the Engine Temp warning chimes.
> 
> I had the thermostat replaced at a local Firestone (normally I'd do this type of things myself but I'm not really in a position to be able to do work on my own car right now). The car behaved perfectly for about 35 days--no temperature spikes. Then they suddenly started again worse than ever. I would go 2-3 miles and get a spike. I immediately took it back to Firestone and they replaced the thermostat again under warranty. unfortunately no-dice, the problem persisted.
> 
> Next I replaced the temperature sensor. This I did myself and the car again behaved for about 3 weeks. This morning the temperature again began spiking. I'm at my wits end with this thing--anyone have advice or had a similar problem?


When you checked your coolant, was it boiling? I am having phantom temp spikes also. It happened to be a few days ago and then went away out of nowhere. The only thing is, when I checked under my hood, my coolant was boiling. 

BTW, I have a thread about my issue already opened, if anyone has a suggestion to my issue, please reply to it.


----------

